# Where Are All The Outbackers Going This Holiday?



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We are a seasonal at Mountain Vista in Marshalls Creek, PA. We have a friend that has an Outback as well so there are two Outbackers for Memorial Day at MT Vista. They are the reason that we bought Sydney.

Hope everyone has a safe travelling season this holiday!!

*Family, Outback, Margarita's & Campfire=Priceless*


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We're staying at home and entertaining my wife's family from Connecticut.

We might take in Sea World on Tuesday.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're staying home too and letting the other goofy ones occupy the NE roadways. We like QUIET camping, and holiday weekends are anything but. We'll be busy though, installing the backup & camper cameras







mowing the fields, mulching the gardens, planiting some flowers, getting the veggie garden ready, washing the camper, cooking the lobster, drinking the cold ones... Tough life, but someone's gotta do it!

Happy Memorial Day all!! Oh - and while we're all out there doing whatever we're doing (safely, of course) don't forget to take a few moments to remember what this holiday is, after all, all about....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We will be home as well this weekend, traffic is horrible enough on weekends.
We will be packing up the OB for our trip to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons the following week.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Staying home this weekend......Grandson's birthday party at our house tomorrow. Cookout, swimming,, hanging around.

Then probably clean the Outback on Monday. Getting ready for our vacation next Saturday as we're off to S. Padre Island http://koa.com/where/tx/43238/ and Schlitterbahn on the beach!!!!!!! http://www.schlitterbahn.com/spi/default.asp

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

At home grilllin some fine animal parts on the Jenn-Air


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Stayn home, tending to my tomato plants, already chest high in GA. Grillin somethin and most of all........remebering.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Crummy weather + bad cold + holiday traffic????

We're staying home too! 

Sounds like we're in fine company with all you others who chose to sit this weekend out. 
Relax, enjoy and remember to hoist that American Flag


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We'll be staying home this weekend too, getting ready for next weekend when we'll be heading to Jellystone CG in Quarryville, PA (close to Lancaster, PA). May has been a pretty busy month already we've been to the Outer Banks, NC (Hatteras) and to the allstar race in Charlotte, NC and the kids aren't even out of school yet. PA will be the furthest trip we've made with the OB so it should be fun. I hope all of you who are traveling this weekend have safe and fun time.

Brad


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I are working, too. Makes me feel better knowing all you other guys are either at home or working. I am actually both home and working. Today was opening day for the greenhouse!! and it was a pretty good one too. Which translates into MORE CAMPING!!! but later. 
Please remember to remember !!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Staying home to catch up on yard work and getting ready for our maiden voyage the following weekend.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We are staying home - waited too long to make reservations so everything was booked. Worked out for the best though, we decided to celebrate our oldests daughter's bday with a sleepover. Hubby may end up in the Outback in the yard before it's all over! Peace and quiet somewhere!









Heading our Thursday for a long weekend at Topsail.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Staying home working on the siding on our house and setting up the pool

Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We are both working on Sunday and the DW is working 12 on Sat for OT. Monday going to her brothers house to cook out on da grill...


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, I'm breaking the chain a bit. We stayed home tonight - DW is working Saturday, I played music, and my son is at a slumber party. I'm playing again Saturday night, but DW and the kids are going to our seasonal site. I'm going over Sunday. I'm hoping to get some more mods done.









We're also camping next weekend and the following weekend (June 7) my band is playing music at our campsite (Jellystone at Goodfield, IL). It's their Mardi Gras theme weekend and it's always a blast!! If you're in the neighborhood, come on out! We promote our style as classic rockin' southern boogie country western metal blues - a huge variety of music with something for everybody!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'm so glad that we aren't the only ones staying home this weekend. DH is working nights Fri., Sat., Sun. But, like Judi said, the holiday weekends are crowded and noisy...it's when all the amateurs come out










Our next trip is Father's Day/DD's b-day weekend...we're going to Copake, NY, a campground we've never been to before, or actually even seen in person. Should be interesting.

Enjoy the BBQs, adult beverages and all the other fun we Outbackers are good at making!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I as well, am working the entire weekend







. But just as well, it's going to be crazy with everyone else out there having fun. But, I sure am getting the itch to get the OB on the road


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Us as well with the stay at home crowd. If it is any consolation my teenage daughter is gone tent camping for the weekend so it is just the wife and me at home. Kirk


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe the percentage of OB'ers that are staying home this weekend! (As I sheepishly admit that I, too, will be doing honey-do's this weekend).

But come early Thursday morning, we're heading out to Lake Cachuma just north of Santa Barbara, for three nights.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We too do not like crowds. We are staying home: planting trees, fixing up gardens, kids playing @ friend's, and maybe a small picnic @ Daniel Boone Homestead tomorrow.

Our next trip is Father's Day weekend @ Seven Points Campground, Raystown Lake PA,

Jim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

We decided to head out this, just a quick weekend at Cachuma Lake near Santa Barbara, despite the weather (which is nice up here) Cachuma was full!

We drove up to Buellton to Flying Flags RV park which was also full, we got one of the last sites. So far the weather is nice, semi-sunny.

Well probably just drive into cachuma to fish for the day.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

We will mostly be at home or at least close to home............I have a 4 day week end and DH is retired ..........but well DD and family went to her in laws,so we get to keep their dog & cat. Today we went to Aglity Dogs Show for oldest DD....( no Q's for her today,but she did feel like she did good) she will be showing again Sunday,but we will miss that one. We will be at DH's brothers for Shrimp Boil.

Our next camping trip is in June........does any Texas OB's know of any good places to camp in the Kemah area with shade trees??? maybe around nasa Road 1 ? Have found a few places,but suggestions would be helpfull.

Happy Camping and THANKS to all the Vets and let us always Remember the ones no longer here.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow, Sunday, May 25-31, for Henderson Beach State Park, Destin, FL. Awesome park with great sites. Really looking forward to it. Its about a 800 mile round trip. Praying for a safe trip and the weather forecast looks good, too. Happy trails to all and a great Memorial Day weekend. PCM


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

We beat the rush and went last weekend to Castroville for the Artichoke Festival. Bought a case of 18 large chokes for $22! Stayed at Cabana Holiday RV park in Prunevale. Nice place, very clean with pool and laundry. Full hookups and a narrow pull-thru for $45/night. Easy access from California Hwy 156 right at the Hwy 101 interchange.

This weekend finishing exterior house repairs before the HOA paints everything.







Was tacking up 6 sheets of T-111, DW took pity a bought me an early B'day gift: a combo air tool kit (compressor, framing nailer, and brad nailer) and a palm nailer.







My right shoulder was not looking forward to pounding all the requisite nails after all the demo work. Started rebuilding the lower deck. The palm nailer was like magic for setting the joint hangers and mending straps.







Tomorrow, I tackle the balusters and railings.

Scott


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I was surprised to see (read) how many OB'ers were staying home this holiday weekend. For many of the State Parks here in California, you have to make them 6 months in advance... so I was making Memorial Day holiday reservations back in November... or so I thought! I guess I wasn't really looking at the calendar closely when I made our reservations for the last weekend in May. I was thinking that the holiday weekend was the last weekend in May... so long story short, I made our "Memorial Day holiday" reservations for NEXT weekend.







At least is won't be as crowded.










BUT we did head out in the OB for 1 night. Went up to South Lake Tahoe. It was a little chilly and actually snowed on us a little!

Hope everyone has/had a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend!

--Greg


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We too are staying close to home...hanging out with friends and family at "Freygaritaville". Had a couple of chances to camp with friends but opted to stay home. Saving some gas money to trek over to Fort wilderness next month for 5 days. Happy Memorial Day to everyone!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Oops that's Freygaritaville!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> I was surprised to see (read) how many OB'ers were staying home this holiday weekend. For many of the State Parks here in California, you have to make them 6 months in advance... so I was making Memorial Day holiday reservations back in November... or so I thought! I guess I wasn't really looking at the calendar closely when I made our reservations for the last weekend in May. I was thinking that the holiday weekend was the last weekend in May... so long story short, I made our "Memorial Day holiday" reservations for NEXT weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always get messed up on that too. We are going to Jellystone in Quarryville, PA and originally wanted to go this weekend and w/ all the special holiday fees 3 nights w/ full hookups would have cost us just under $300.00 and entry to water park would have been extra. With going the last weekend in May it will only cost us $150 for 3 nights with free entry to water park. It was a no brainer for us so the kids will miss two days of school instead of one, they do very well in school and deserve a getaway too. Enjoy your Memorial Day holiday next weekend.

Brad


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Staying home here as well. Kids are in school on Monday, DW is working and I guess I will too. *sigh* We are getting ready for an 8 week camping trip to the beach though. Thats fun


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We have to move our dotter from one dorm to another for her summer living arrangement. She's working at college all summer so she can work at campus safety.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Currently sitting in Cedar City, Utah at the KOA. About 200 miles from homebase.







Such nice weather here, got down in the 40's last night, there's snow up there on them thar hills, furnace works good....expected lows in 30's tonight....


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Geez, I think we are the only ones that went and braved the traffic this weekend, and it was horrible. I got the ok from my boss to leave work friday at 12pm so we could get on the road before everyone else,haha.. We were on our way and cruising along and bam,, a traffic jam on 141 heading to 295 south,, there is an overturned truck on 95 messing everything up. took us almost one hour to go 4 miles,,ok, finally on our way again,, get about 20 miles from CapeMay,, and bam, all the traffic is backed up for miles,, very slow moving,, that took about 45 minutes,, all in all it took us 4 hours to get there when it usually takes about 2 hours and 40 minutes. We got there about 4:30pm,got set up,, went and got some crab legs, burgers,, wine, etc. and had a great night. The rest of the weekend was great, but we decided to stay till Tuesday morning instead of dealing with the traffic again on Monday, we are glad that we did as we were out on the motorcycles and saw traffic jams everywhere,,yikes. We are not out again till june 20th, unless we can squeeze in a weekend sooner..


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

We spent Memorial Day weekend in the Grand Canyon at Trailer Village on the south rim. I hated to leave after 3 days, but the north rim was waiting on us.

Funny thing, on the way out west on I-40, a radio station was asking listeners what they were doing to combat high fuel prices. We both laughed and said "we're going to the Grand Canyon instead of continuing on to California". We considered not making this 6 week trip, but what if fuel is 6 or 8 dollars next year? We decided to go on and are thoroughly enjoying ourselves and seeing a lot of sights in Arizona, Utah and SW Colorado. Have paid anywhere from $4.18 at the south rim to $5.29 about an hour south of the canyon for ultra low sulfur diesel. It's $4.63 at home now and was $4.39 when we left.

Our ultimate destination is the SE Outbackers' rally in Florida in 2 weeks, but thought a side trip was in order.

Currently in Moab, UT.


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Packing up tonight and heading to Yellowstone and Tetons tomorrow morning from Minneapolis, stopping in Glendive, MT on the way, then on to Yellowstone on Saturday.....Hopefully make it back home on the 18th!


----------

